# gluttonous silver lyretail molly



## zack (Apr 1, 2005)

as the title says, she is biiiig! she eats food like a bear. can she eat herself to the point of explosion??? no males in the tank and she is over 6 months old...and quite a beauty. belly looks like a balloon type.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its posible, but not likely. Mollies while do well in community tanks, are larger than most livebearers. They eat a lot also.


----------

